# Brought home my tegu yesterday.... pictures included!



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

And it's already doing great! It's already eating, exploring, and digging around the cage, and is very active in general. It's just over a foot long now. Here are some pictures from last night when I first got it. 

















The Tegu doesn't have a name yet, and I have no idea on gender, but it seems really healthy, other than some stuck shed on the tail. I'll be adding some cod liver oil to its food to help with that. I do have a suspicion that it was either farmed or wild caught however; due to the store I bought it from saying that it is probably between 2 and 4 months old. So I'm going to be taking it in for a vet visit soon to get checked out.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great job! he/she is a looker!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW... What a cute little tegu - congrats with him/her


----------



## Herplings (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratz on the new Tegu.

It is fun watching them grow up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's a video of it eating its first fuzzy mouse  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08k5iDP4N_g please excuse the poor video quality. I'll be getting a new and better camera at some point in the future. And yes, I am a total dork.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 10, 2010)

Naaw he is so cute. Love that video.


----------



## tora (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwe that's such a cute video.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks  and here's another video I took this morning  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2MoagExbB0


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahaha, poor lil' guy looks so cute squirming around in that bath.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd update with a cute picture from last night, and a recent video  






<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxCeBaZELL8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxCeBaZELL8</a><!-- m --> 

He's growing fast! He's 18 inches now!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 4, 2010)

He was lovin that salmon! Cute GU, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking greatt !! what kins of salmon was that?


----------



## ashesc212 (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cute. Congrats! Love that picture of him in the substrate!! :-D 

Just a side note, that mouse looks a little big for him..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

ashesc212 said:


> Just a side note, that mouse looks a little big for him..




Yeah, the bag of frozen mice I got wasn't as well sorted for size as I would have liked. He got it down just fine though.


----------

